# TPF Photo Challenge - March '15 - "Vintage"



## runnah

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Vintage"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:


Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
*Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 1200 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 1200 pixels.*
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.


*>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this form into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "March '15 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.


----------



## limr

I'll assume the title is correct and not the body of the message (which contains last month's challenge)?

Sorry to be a nudje.


----------



## bribrius

so it is vintage?????  so basically only film camera users should bother submitting?


----------



## W.Y.Photo

I have an idea!!


----------



## 00digitalsniper

I'm to old to shoot vintage photos in my day we chiselled stone.


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> so it is vintage?????  so basically only film camera users should bother submitting?


Daguerreotypes.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I'll assume the title is correct and not the body of the message (which contains last month's challenge)?
> 
> Sorry to be a nudje.


And last year's submission form instructions.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> so it is vintage?????  so basically only film camera users should bother submitting?
> 
> 
> 
> Daguerreotypes.
Click to expand...


Only Daguerreotypes.


----------



## astroNikon

Black & Whites and shadows ....
or not

just go to your local (vintage) museum ....



Air_20150328-017 by stevesklar, on Flickr

I've got some good ideas not withstanding the above .. let's see if I get some time to try it out.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> just go to your local (vintage) museum ....


or retirement home.


----------



## sm4him

Oh shoot, how did I miss this?!? I thought there must not BE a challenge this month. Now I've got exactly ONE day to come up with an idea and shoot it.

Think, think, think…gonna need more coffee. My thinker appears to be stuck.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Oh shoot, how did I miss this?!? I thought there must not BE a challenge this month. Now I've got exactly ONE day to come up with an idea and shoot it.
> 
> Think, think, think…gonna need more coffee. My thinker appears to be stuck.


Selfie?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, how did I miss this?!? I thought there must not BE a challenge this month. Now I've got exactly ONE day to come up with an idea and shoot it.
> 
> Think, think, think…gonna need more coffee. My thinker appears to be stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie?
Click to expand...


HEY!!! I really resemble that remark!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, how did I miss this?!? I thought there must not BE a challenge this month. Now I've got exactly ONE day to come up with an idea and shoot it.
> 
> Think, think, think…gonna need more coffee. My thinker appears to be stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY!!! I really resemble that remark!
Click to expand...

(me too)


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Oh shoot, how did I miss this?!? I thought there must not BE a challenge this month. Now I've got exactly ONE day to come up with an idea and shoot it.
> 
> Think, think, think…gonna need more coffee. My thinker appears to be stuck.


OOh .. this is the end of the month already ... oh well, another one I'm gonna pass on ..


----------



## snowbear

I think they should give us 30 days, not 26.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I think they should give us 30 days, not 26.



It'd be NICE if the challenge was up on the first day of the month…but on the other hand, considering what we pay them, I think they're doing alright. 

In my case, 26 days would have been plenty of time--had I actually NOTICED the challenge had been posted. The weird thing is, I could swear that I even specifically went LOOKING for it at one point to see if there was a challenge this month--but I could have easily been distracted by something shiny before I found the thread.


----------



## snowbear

I missed it to, until today.  Oh well, I think I've only entered two others; let's see what the next one brings.  Maybe I can combine the challenge with the Lens Across America 4.


----------



## limr

Oh, I was dumb. I forgot about this too and probably would have entered this one that I've already posted:



Come in we&#x27;re open by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Still got until tomorrow night, though...


----------



## sm4him

Well, I didn't have time to do anything.

So...what's APRIL's theme???


----------



## tirediron

sm4him said:


> ...So...what's APRIL's theme???


Fools?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Well, I didn't have time to do anything.
> 
> So...what's APRIL's theme???


You could have taken a selfie  

gonna run and hide now ...


----------



## astroNikon

Here's something Vintage that you don't see very often ...


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't have time to do anything.
> 
> So...what's APRIL's theme???
> 
> 
> 
> You could have taken a selfie
> 
> gonna run and hide now ...
Click to expand...


Dear TPF,
I found the "like," "disagree," "agree," etc. buttons, but I seem to be unable to locate the "sleep with one eye open" button. Please fix this obvious omission. Please. Thank you.


----------



## runnah

sorry for the delay folks.


----------

